# Powershift 824 for parts...



## BKSager (Oct 23, 2016)

Powershift 824 available for parts. Motor runs well, electric start. Has auger gear damage that I don't feel like fixing. Some chips to auger gear teeth and wear to impeller shaft. New impeller shaft bushing, but auger shaft bushings and seals could stand replacement. Located in SE NY $50 OBO.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I wish I was close to you I would buy it and put the motor on my 624 powershift


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> I wish I was close to you I would buy it and put the motor on my 624 powershift


*Well now there is this new fangled thing called shipping you know.:icon-doh::biggrin:mg::emoticon-south-park*


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *Well now there is this new fangled thing called shipping you know.:icon-doh::biggrin:mg::emoticon-south-park*


 never heard of it, tell me more


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

detdrbuzzard said:


> never heard of it, tell me more


i can help with this one !! shipping is when you pay some guy with a van to bring you something.... twice as much as you paid for for the item in the first place.:blink:


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Sorry to see that old girl down.......those powershifts are something else.....if you were in Mass, I'd be on my way tonight to pick her up. I'll give you $75 if you can deliver?


----------



## BKSager (Oct 23, 2016)

Sorry fellas (and thanks for the eddy-cation and chuckles), but she's gone. Guy off of Craigslist grabbed her for the motor. Thanks again for the help. Shoulda been simpler...but shouldn't they all...


----------

